# Meteorite Topper



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a meteorite about the size of the palm of my hand, heat rounded on one side from atmosphere entery. I want to use it for a cane topper, but don't want to mess it up or foul up its value. Any suggestions on how to attach it?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds cool! Picture could be helpful in design advice.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree. It is hard to know with out seeing the object. My first thought is it would be heavy for a cane top.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes -- sorry, I'll get a picture posted ASAP! I should know better than to start a thread without a picture for you guy's


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes it is unusually dense and heavy for its size -- but I like heavy toppers! And this is one I won't give away. Here are the pics:














__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like the only is to drill it and attach to the shank with a threaded rod.and some epoxy

Something different . Isuppose you could mount it like a jeweler would mount a stone? on a larger scale if you didnt want to drill it?

Would you mount it as it is or polish it?

Just off subject for a moment Nice to see you back o line JJireh hope your well


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

One possibility could be something like cobalt suggested. Getting some one who is a blacksmith or decretive welder put it in a metal claw with threaded rod on the bottom that can put into the shank or shaft. That is the only thing I can think of with out drilling the stone. In your area I would bet there are some blacksmith.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes -- I was thinking of the blacksmith idea -- kind of like a diamond mounting?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

+1 on putting it into a mounting. I have a friend who collects meteorites, and many are quite valuable. If it is a metallic meteorite, it is certainly work a jewel setting.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

gdenby said:


> +1 on putting it into a mounting. I have a friend who collects meteorites, and many are quite valuable. If it is a metallic meteorite, it is certainly work a jewel setting.


Yes Gdenby - it has metallic properties and will draw a magnet, but it has to be a good magnet!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Dennis, doing fine, wish I had something to show, but I have been swamped. Maybe THIS weekend 

Rad I have been thinking of several possibilities without having to drill or harm your space rock. I'll try to sketch something up.. they really lean more towards using it as a focal point rather than a topper. i.e. showing off the front of a stick or handle. correctly set and epoxied, it should hold fairly well and if you ever want to yank it out you could. I was just thinking if you have your hand on it regularly it could devalue it as well.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Check out this "Indian War Club."


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

apart from the beads what is it made from ?


----------



## w1cked1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rad said:


> Yes it is unusually dense and heavy for its size -- but I like heavy toppers! And this is one I won't give away. Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at those pictures, I can see that meteorite has a high nickel content. If it were mine I would attempt to polish it in an inconspicuous spot to see if it has a widmanstatten pattern in it. Something that size, with that pattern and fully polished would easily sell for 4k or more.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

w1cked1 said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is unusually dense and heavy for its size -- but I like heavy toppers! And this is one I won't give away. Here are the pics:
> ...


I know -- but I probably won't sell -- but thanks for the info!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

cobalt said:


> apart from the beads what is it made from ?


I found this with an internet search, and it was just an image with no description. I believe that the binding material would traditionally be either sinew or leather, stretched and secured while wet.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

so here are some preliminary thoughts.









so # 1 is creating a handle with the endgrain pointing forward and excavate a cavity to glue your piece into, epoxy should hold. then attach to cane.

This version has a 'meteorite tail' handle.

#2 find or create a spiral cane and excavate part of the spiral for insertion, can be on the top or any par underneath the hand rest. carve spiral for another meteorite tale

#3 braid the meteorite in gold or silver wire (done correctly this can look very nice) leaving remaining braid to wrap around a cane, attach with more wire or anchors.

#4 braid meteorite in gold or silver wire.etc.etc. leaving a small tail which can be epoxied into a cavity on top of a cane (epoxy holding the tail instead of the stone).

any mixture of these could work. Hope that helps


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

JJireh:

Thanks for the ideas, and for all of the time you put into drawing and thought! Much appreciated!
I will give these some thought also -- you're drawings have also inspired my thinking a little -- fortunately I am in no hurry, and I am going to go slow on this one! I've had the meteorite for several years now, after it landed on our farm, and have wanted to mount it on a stick. Thank you for the input! Don't hesitate to send other ideas as they occure to you!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to see some ideas for it Rad always food for thought

I also think it would look good polished but dont know if it would effect the value , but its a a good idea not to rush into things A idea may hit you how to mount it


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't thank me too much, I took about 5 min to sketch them  I just think it's a cool object with a great story and have been thinking about what I would do if I had it. But like you, I wouldn't rush into anything, it will come.

Side note, I was watching some youtube videos on wiring stone mounts. Some pretty intricate designs could be used on sticks too, may have to add that to my list


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes Cobalt -- don't want to detract from value, but meteorites have been used for a couple millennia in objects -- even objects of worship! The ancient Ephesians had a meteorite that was either carved to look like Athena or somehow incorporated into an image of Athena. We have always ascribed value to them for some reason.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

JJireh said:


> Don't thank me too much, I took about 5 min to sketch them  I just think it's a cool object with a great story and have been thinking about what I would do if I had it. But like you, I wouldn't rush into anything, it will come.


I don't think I thanked you too much!  if I did it again, then maybe! But I do appreciate the time people put into a project that is not their own -- we are not all lucky enough to be retired like CAS!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the idea of the mounting that JJireh suggeted , my trouble is with something like that i would have already had the disc cutter out and start to shape it and polish it up so think your being wise to wait


----------



## w1cked1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Have you heard about Precious metal clay Rad?

In a nutshell its like fimo or super sculpey, one of the polymer clays.

It has silver, gold or bronze inside and can be fired in a kiln or in the case of silver with a small butane torch. Sounds as if it would make a perfect mount to hold the meteor. You could even add a screw into the base of it to hold it securely to the top of the stick.

Look up Metal Clay or PM3 silver if youre interested. There are loads of how-to on youtube as well


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I have w1cked1 -- but I've never worked with it before -- thank you for the idea! I'm getting a lot of good input!


----------

